# Ebay versus buy/sell forum...



## smokinHOs (May 30, 2006)

I don't know where this belongs.. so here goes...

Is the buy/sell/trade forum becoming an ebay link forum or a buy/sell/trade?
Any way to split the sale forum to create an "ebay link" section? I love buying, selling, and trading with the other members, but it seems we are selling less and posting more: "Got some stuff for sale, check out my auctions." Or other words, if you want it... fellow board members, please battle it out with everyone else. 

I have a sneaking suspicion that someone will probably throw a fast ball at me now, but I see listings and get excited, then I see the ebay link. I am not directing this to anyone, just talking out loud.

The charity auctions I would say have a major exception...

Just my two cents... give us a shot first, then off to ebay...?

-Marc and Marcus


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

what Marc said. also a note about eBay and charity. if you advertise in an eBay ad that any of the funds are going to charity, you are supposed to use eBay's Mission Fish which siphons about 5% off the top in addition to normal fees. if one uses eBay, does NOT use Mission Fish and includes any information regarding funds going to a charity, eBay can and will pull the listing. of course it is up to another user to report such violations, but it happens more than you would expect. I have noticed a lot of links to eBay auctions in our swap, sell & trade forum too. seems some folks post links to items they think others might be interested in and some folks post links to their own auctions. I agree with Marc about making items available on this site first, then off to an online site.


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

I agree as well, ebay links without giving folks a shot at a purchase here first annoy me.... I'm sure that will ruffle a feather or two, but why not save yourself the eBay fee's and offer it up to the community you are choosing to belong to first?

If it doesn't sell or people don't offer what you want, follow up with an "off to eBay" post with a link.

Given alpinks post on Mission Fish skimming 5% for charity (awfully nice of them to give back...), HT seems like the perfect place to run a charity auction.


----------



## bobwoodly (Aug 25, 2008)

I've done both. I try not to post ebay auctions here unless it is something unique (I think I have done it 1-2 times a year). It would be nice to have a separate category for eBay auctions.


----------



## 70ss (Aug 22, 2005)

You could just put FS or FA (or ebay) in the title. Then we could decide to click and look. It would be nice if they offered it here first though.


----------



## buzzinhornet (Jan 20, 2000)

I agree. If I want to buy off Ebay I will go there. Having said that, a "FA" in the heading would be fine too.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Always a trickey question. 

As a rule I have NO problem with the established membership conducting business in BST when the mood or oppurtunity strikes them. I go there frequently. That said...

My peeve are those who squat drop and fly with little or no contribution to our community. Therefore I think that if your going to use the BST forum as a supplementary "want add" for your hobby type ebay side business; you should also expect to pony up the minimum membership to support that which supports all of us.

As to whether or not a distinction between direct auction links and onboard wheeling and dealings between members should be made...?

I'd say yes. In that my regular beach combing of Paybay is part of another routine seperate from Hobby Talk. Seeing that which I've already seen; or something that I'll eventually see anyway, holds no particular interest to me. If anything, I find it to be chaff amongst the wheat when I'm bargain hunting.

I suppose if the question really rises to the level of actually having to do something; perhaps the best way would be a simplified version where the forum remains as it is with the addition of "auction links".


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

I've considered selling here, but I have no Idea what my customs (pretty much all I Sell) are worth. I don't want to offend anyone by asking what I feel my cars are worth by my input of time and supplies, but when I use Ebay I have no expectations beyond my minimum bid however I hope to get more. If we had a standardized way of "auctioning" here, that would be nice.


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

I agree with what alot of what;s being said, but... I've done some biz with HT members, and there can be this almost implied undercurrent that because we are all members, SUPER special deals must apply. I offer a free bonus to HT members. It could be one of my DVD's, spare parts, an extra body...whatever... but being asked to let items go for half of what the parts are worth is an uncomfortable position to be into by another member. The few times I said no to an HT member always made me feel guilty. 

So, to avoid the possible bad feelings with saying "no thanks, man" to a HT member, I choose ebay. I usually set my starting bid for what the materials cost me, or what the item cost me ... and if an HT member contacts me BEFORE someone bids on it, it's theirs. I post the link here because I want as many slot blurred eyes to see it as possible... like the good American capitalist I am...lol!

People who feel offended shouldn't feel that way. There's no pressure for you to bid on it, is there? The posts are usually labeled clearly and are easily avoided to the uninterested. When you see "VJ on the Bay", unless you think I'm playing bass in an Otis Redding Revival tour, you know it's an ebay auction... although the bass gig would be much cooler!

Ebay and HT selling both have their pluses and minuses... ebay has fees and unknown buyers and sellers, to some degree... but you don't feel pressurized to hagle over a price when all you're trying to do is break even on your item. I put so much love into my customs ... losing money on them just gives me more reason to keep it anyway. 

that's my rant ...thanks for tuning in...
peace :dude:


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

I sell on ht and ebay,but never post links on ht.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2010)

I have recently posted my e-bay auctions on HT. If we have an e-bay auction page I have no problem posting it there. I also tried to post it once to another slot forum and was given a warning that if i break the rules again I will be locked out. I posted it here for more eyes to see what I'm selling. I agree with VJ about the not written but expected rule of cutting an awesome deal is expected. I need some serious cash right now for car repair's. That is why it went to the Bay. So if I offended anyone by posting my auctions on here that was not my intentions.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Like many things, eBays best days... are behind.

I don't always trade here, but when I do, I prefer... winning.


----------



## roffutt (Jun 30, 2006)

Let me play devil's advocate, even though I do agree with all that has been said so far on this topic - 

By sellers posting their Ebay links, they are in fact helping support HT. This is because Ebay pays referrals back to HT for traffic that originates from HT. So if buyer finds a link to Ebay from HT and then bids on the item during that session and then ends up winning the auction, Ebay will pay a small percentage back to HT for referring the sale. Better yet, HT does just not earn money for the linked listing, if the buyer continues to bid or buy items during the same session HT would earn money for those as well.

-RickyRobby


----------



## GOODWRENCH88 (Feb 3, 2009)

I Encourage Each Of You To Put A 15 Car Auction On This Forum. You Will See What Chaos It Creates. It Becomes A Zoo Over What Who Ofers What On What And So Forth. I Did It Once. My Heart Can`t Take It.it Is Nice To Know Others Are Interested In What You Have For Sale But It Goes Real Fast Real Quick. Maybe I`m Just Too Old For It. If You End Up Selling A Third Without Making Someone Angry I Will Buy You Lunch. Cheap But A Meal. Just My 2 Cents


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

GOODWRENCH88 said:


> I Encourage Each Of You To Put A 15 Car Auction On This Forum. You Will See What Chaos It Creates. It Becomes A Zoo Over What Who Ofers What On What And So Forth. I Did It Once. My Heart Can`t Take It.it Is Nice To Know Others Are Interested In What You Have For Sale But It Goes Real Fast Real Quick. Maybe I`m Just Too Old For It. If You End Up Selling A Third Without Making Someone Angry I Will Buy You Lunch. Cheap But A Meal. Just My 2 Cents


You owe me lunch bud..... :wave:

I did it a while back with WAY more than 15 items, I just went old school and wrote the offers and purchases in a journal with an actual piece of paper and a pencil.  It was a ton easier than trying to get pictures for every item and post 50+ auctions, who has time for that? I do get what you are saying though...

And for the record, ebay auctions posted here don't offend me at all (would take way more than that  ), I just like to see the gang out here get a crack at things first before the rest of the outside world....


----------



## twolff (May 11, 2007)

OP must have been reading my mind.

I don't give a rat about what you just listed on eBay. I know where eBay is when I want to shop there.


----------



## Thunderbolt1 (Nov 28, 2008)

twolff said:


> OP must have been reading my mind.
> 
> I don't give a rat about what you just listed on eBay. I know where eBay is when I want to shop there.


_*
Ditto. I don't even go there anymore (EvilBay). I buy at online shops or from people on here.
*_


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

funny.... even Hank post ebay links there.

Call me crazy, but I'm thinking Hank knows how to run the forum.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

does Hank post links to HIS eBay auctions? or, does he post about auctions he thinks others might find interesting? I am a newcomer here. I was under the impression that this site was Hank's creation. I would have to acquiesce that it would be the privilege of the creator to do as he pleases!


----------



## Thunderbolt1 (Nov 28, 2008)

I don't think anyone was implying Hank doesn't know how to run his site here, were they ? Some of us would rather just see a separate listing for ebay stuff is all


----------



## twolff (May 11, 2007)

videojimmy said:


> funny.... even Hank post ebay links there.
> 
> Call me crazy, but I'm thinking Hank knows how to run the forum.


Hank's eBay link posts are clearly subtitled as eBay links in the forum view.


----------



## Thunderbolt1 (Nov 28, 2008)

Agreed. The original post stated they objected to seeing something listed FOR SALE , only to open it and find an Ebay link. Hanks are clearly indicated so people can either look or not


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I look at them all anyway.. I try to keep all the boards up to date...


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

I think most people's threads are marked, aren't they?
also, hasn't this whole thread turned pretty silly?

seriously... words like "offended" or "objecting" seem a bit dramatic for 
a thread about toy cars. "For sale" is an easy enough term to deal with....
everything there is for sale...one way or another. 

I don't understand the big deal, or NEED for segragated thread. 
I bet as soon Hank does that, someone will chime in and say
"we need a special thread for "buy it now and another for MIB"

Clicking a thread takes what... 2 seconds... 
and don't most of us come to HT to kill alittle time? 

sorry guys, I know this will "offend" some of you... others will "object" ...
but this thread could be the whiniest thread I've come across here in a long time.
Certainly since the imfamous 7 dollar JWL cars came out anyway.


----------



## Thunderbolt1 (Nov 28, 2008)

smokinHOs said:


> I don't know where this belongs.. so here goes...
> 
> Is the buy/sell/trade forum becoming an ebay link forum or a buy/sell/trade?
> Any way to split the sale forum to create an "ebay link" section? I love buying, selling, and trading with the other members, but it seems we are selling less and posting more: "Got some stuff for sale, check out my auctions." Or other words, if you want it... fellow board members, please battle it out with everyone else.
> ...


 Yep , your right videojinmmy he didn't say "object" or "offend". He was expressing an opinion that some of us agree with


----------



## GOODWRENCH88 (Feb 3, 2009)

I agree with BILL HALL`S post. If you are going to use it to advertise for sale items, you should support the site. Whether forum sales or ebay auctions. For $20 you are a supporter, for $50 you are a life long member and get the gold color around your name and the other `perks`. It just makes sense. Hank`s ebay post are from many different ebay sellers. It is my opinion he posts these just to help the slot car world go around. Adding an indication it is an ebay link in the title is a great idea so the time of non-ebayers is not wasted. There is my 2 cents worth.


----------



## Thunderbolt1 (Nov 28, 2008)

GOODWRENCH88 said:


> I agree with BILL HALL`S post. If you are going to use it to advertise for sale items, you should support the site. Whether forum sales or ebay auctions. For $20 you are a supporter, for $50 you are a life long member and get the gold color around your name and the other `perks`. It just makes sense. Hank`s ebay post are from many different ebay sellers. It is my opinion he posts these just to help the slot car world go around. Adding an indication it is an ebay link in the title is a great idea so the time of non-ebayers is not wasted. There is my 2 cents worth.


 _* Right on Goodwrench ! :thumbsup: Ok, how do I become a life long member? *__*I mean do I mail it, to whom, etc?*_


----------



## Thunderbolt1 (Nov 28, 2008)

Um D'UH *!*
I just figured it out. I guess your never too old to learn how to read.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Thunderbolt1 said:


> Um D'UH *!*
> I just figured it out. I guess your never too old to learn how to read.



LOL!!!!:hat:


----------



## Thunderbolt1 (Nov 28, 2008)

Joe, how did the wife's surgery go ?


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

.....


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Thunderbolt1 said:


> Joe, how did the wife's surgery go ?



Everything's 100 percent thanks. She is in lala land this evening!! Woo Hoo you know what that means. Slot cave time. lol

She is good and I will take care of her all weekend. I need her spiffy for work monday unfortunately. She has no sick time currently.

Thanks for asking tb


----------



## Thunderbolt1 (Nov 28, 2008)

videojimmy said:


> I think most people's threads are marked, aren't they?
> 
> _Actually, the only ones I've seen marked are the ones Hank puts up for our use.Like the original post said they can see that and don't waste time on it. What another poster said was they are disappointed when they open a FS thread only to find an ebay link. _
> 
> Joe ! Glad to hear shes doing well Take care of her and be good !


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Thunderbolt1 said:


> Joe ! Glad to hear shes doing well Take care of her and be good !


Yea she is a keeper. :hat:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Jeez Joe, you haven't even been married to her 4 months and ya already broke her? :tongue::jest::lol:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

slotcarman12078 said:


> Jeez Joe, you haven't even been married to her 4 months and ya already broke her? :tongue::jest::lol:



lol!!! :wave:


----------



## emazingli (Mar 13, 2011)

Recently, I bought some items on a buy/sell links but my best and trusted link is the Ebay. It is so easy to find some items there. Good and reliable.


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

Thunderbolt1 said:


> videojimmy said:
> 
> 
> > I think most people's threads are marked, aren't they?
> ...


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

videojimmy said:


> Thunderbolt1 said:
> 
> 
> > I ALWAYS lable mine "VJ by the bay"
> ...


----------



## Thunderbolt1 (Nov 28, 2008)

:beatdeadhorse:

I ALWAYS lable mine "VJ by the bay" 
if that confused anyone... it's on them.[/quote]


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2010)

MMMM Dead horse looks tasty.:freak:


----------



## buzzinhornet (Jan 20, 2000)

Yep, the little guy is just tenderizing the hind quarter before he digs in.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Equine or pony patte' is our specialty of the house.

.....because it goes so well with whine!


I know....I know....bad doggy!...but I couldnt resist.


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Way more than .02 Dan....*



GOODWRENCH88 said:


> ... If you are going to use it to advertise for sale items, you should support the site. It just makes sense. There is my 2 cents worth.


Spot on here. :thumbsup::thumbsup:... Key points I happen to really agree with regardless of what the content of any given B/S/T post is or who posts it. It couldn't be more clear... it's fish in a barrel here. We're not talkin ice to Eskimos, we're talkin an audience of slot car people to sell to. If the presence of the opportunity is afforded, there should be some reciprocal support for that. It really *does* just make sense and it isn't like it's a lot of coin we're talkin about or that the funds are used to support some other entity. It's used to support this forum.


----------



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

tjd241 said:


> Spot on here. :thumbsup::thumbsup:... Key points I happen to really agree with regardless of what the content of any given B/S/T post is or who posts it. It couldn't be more clear... it's fish in a barrel here. We're not talkin ice to Eskimos, we're talkin an audience of slot car people to sell to. If the presence of the opportunity is afforded, there should be some reciprocal support for that. It really *does* just make sense and it isn't like it's a lot of coin we're talkin about or that the funds are used to support some other entity. It's used to support this forum.


Agreed!

Gary
AKA LeeRoy98
www.marioncountyraceway.com


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Lifer! Kudos!

Hahahahahaha! Now there's no escape Jim. Yer ridin' straight to the scene of the crash with the rest of us. Just step to the back of the bus. Always room for one more.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2010)

I do agree to paying fees for selling but have one minor issue with that, as money can be hard to come by for some folks. Not long ago I was living on Ramen noodles and kool aid when I could afford it, so paying fees to sell some items to at least pay for the next meal may not be the moral thing to do. I have sold about 75% of my collection to keep my head above water. If I had to pay a fee on here I would have been royally ....... . You get the picture. When the time comes I have a little extra cash yes I will become a lifetime member.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Perhaps you misunderstood. I was just poken' fun at Jim cuz he's a good sport. No one implied that you should be required to become a lifetime member. Like many threads they wander off course or things get misconstrued. My apologies for any confusion.

All that said; it is a commonly shared opinion by some, and it's not unreasonable to expect; that those who enjoy all that HT has to offer should make a contribution at the membership level.


----------



## Thunderbolt1 (Nov 28, 2008)

All that said; it is a commonly shared opinion by some, and it's not unreasonable to expect; that those who enjoy all that HT has to offer should make a contribution at the membership level.[/quote]

I agree. I'm going to make one so I can be a (ahem) Lifer too !


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

When I sell on HT I try to offer deals that are more than fair to the buyers. I am by no means making any money when I sell here. I don't believe most of the people that sell here are making money. I sell here when I want to get rid of some things that I find myself not running much at "cut my losses prices" to get a few bucks to buy new stuff. I like to let people who like my stuff get it for a good deal if they want it. I do sell on ebay too when they run insertion specials and when I do I don't post about them here. I have no trouble selling here or on ebay and even The Toy Peddler.

As far as people posting links to there auctions, it doesn't bother me at all. Like someone else said it really doesn't take very long to look and decide whether or not to follow the ebay link.


----------



## superchevy (Feb 14, 2011)

Hi Guys, I've been following your discussing from a distance and was wondering what the general opinion is on separating it into two forums. That's why I created a poll. Please let me know what you think! This is the link: http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=323306


----------



## superchevy (Feb 14, 2011)

guys! I set up a poll last week, it looks like the majority is fine with the way the forum is set up. So for this moment I've decided to leave it the way it is. I'll leave the poll open, and check it again in another week.


----------

